# Help with a new car please!!!!!



## zack (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone, at the moment both me and my wife are undecided on what new car to get so would appreciate some help please.  
Now currently we own:
MINI Cooper S works
Range Rover
Bently continental GTC
Ferrari F430 Spider

But as we have 5 year old twin boys and go out together we never use the F430 so im gonna get rid of it. :x 
But we arent sure what to replace it with.

Here are some ideas:
Audi Q7 4.2 s-line
BMW X5 se 4.8
BMW X6 ( when it becomes available )
Porsche Cayenne turbo S

Any views would be great.

Thanks.!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Why not part exchange the F430 for a 612 scaglietti (4 seater)?


----------



## zack (Dec 13, 2007)

DeanTT said:


> Why not part exchange the F430 for a 612 scaglietti (4 seater)?


Good idea, but want a big 4x4 and not keen on styling of 612.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

He is either a Footballer or its you know who GT40 fame :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Think I need to change my workplace & get a job in a mini dealership!!!! :roll:


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

you've already got a Range Rover, so why would you need another 4x4?? Other than for pure greed that is :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Flyboyben said:


> you've already got a Range Rover, so why would you need another 4x4?? Other than for pure greed that is :?


Good point :?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Why don't you post a picture of yourself with your current cars, and then I'll let you know what replacement I feel best suits you?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Life is a bummer got to extend the garage so as to get the Veyron in behind the Phantom. Anybody know a good builder


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Having test driven most of the 4x4s around - you already got the best, if you need somethign mroe fun - get a RRsport supercharged HST and get the engine modded - good quick fun


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

What a f***ing irritating topic.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Hark said:


> What a f***ing irritating topic.


What a brilliant post.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

zack said:


> Good idea, but want a big 4x4 and not keen on styling of 612.


I'm guessing here mind, but reckon this might suit?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

My Kids are off school at the moment as well !


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)




----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Ideal 4x4 for the original poster would be a Mitsubishi L200 as they are economical and well equiped as well as being able to carry a metric Tonne of bull5h1t!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

ag said:


> Ideal 4x4 for the original poster would be a Mitsubishi L200 as they are economical and well equiped as well as being able to carry a metric Tonne of bull5h1t!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As the Fezza isn't getting used much at the moment can anyone point me in the right direction for a new car with zero tax?


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Or you could just save up and get that Mini Clubman you really like! :roll: :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Look at some of this muppets responses to other posts:..



zack said:


> HEY :x ,i really do not care whatsoever if you dont believe me,because i have bought those cars out of my own money, so im sorry for feeling happy about it.
> 
> I have NEVER had anyone speak to me like that before in real life or on a damn computer, so you can **** off. :-*





zack said:


> Sorry people, but i couldnt hold it in any longer, because the other day, we recieved the call that my wife will be able to pick up her new Bentley continental GTC after christmas.
> 
> Currently we own a MINI Cooper S, Range rover supercharged, and a Ferrari F430 spyder,were selling the aston DB9 volante  , to get the Bently and were really excited because its just so elegant and classy.
> Sorry to just blurt it out  , but im just sooooo excited.





zack said:


> I think i would definetly get the R8, i just love the design of it.


Now little Zacy wacky, what have i told you about tell fibs!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

qooqiiu said:


> Look at some of this muppets responses to other posts:..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are all those posted during school holidays?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I dont know when the school holidays are...


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Maybe he's a lottery winner who just works at the Mini dealership to stave off boredom?

(though personally, I'd take an unpaid job applying ice cubes to glamour girls' nipples...)


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Occupation: work in a MINI dealer, model clothes,IT person. 
Interests: MINIs,cars,clothes,music,my kids.

3 jobs.... Wow
Why would your interests be minis when you drive a ferrari?? If i drove a ferrari i would laugh at minis/ or maybe just buy them to crash them


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I don't know why you lot are getting all arsey with the OP, I've got most of the cars he's got (including the Ferrari) plus more. :-*

OK, they are on Gran Tourismo 5 Prologue 

Graham


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Cayenne Turbo would be at the top of my list mate - the S isn't out yet but should be soonish.

Just driven my mums to Scotland and back this weekend and it was excellent - loads of space, silly quick for a 2 tonne car and handles very well for it's size. Gobbles up the motorway miles.

Out of interest if you already have a RRS why do you need another 4x4/SUV?

Would be interested to see some pics of your collection - sounds nice!

Cheers

James


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Do you think he does it to get a reaction. or is a WANKER I prefer the latter :-*


----------



## zack (Dec 13, 2007)

OMG! here we go again  why are you all like this, im the one payin, plus i do lease some of them. :lol:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

zack said:


> OMG! here we go again  why are you all like this, im the one payin, plus i do lease some of them. :lol:


i'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt that you're not a 12 year-old school boy trolling forums to get a rise, and explain some of the reactions you're getting.

You list an enviable and very expensive collection of cars. While it's your right to leave your personal finances/job etc as 'personal' you choose to tell us that you work at a Mini dealership. With respect, unless you own a chain of dealerships, it's hard to work out how that sort of income pays for a fleet like that.

Also, your first post (the 'so excited' one) wasn't a 'hello guys' it was 'look at me - I'm minted'. You may well be minted, but an attitude like that is bound to garner some negative responses.

Finally, you wouldn't be the first person to come onto this section of the forum and make claims about enviable fleets of cars that turn out to be ficticious (not that I'm saying your cars are). When you then post that you are in the market for a large SUV, DESPITE having a Range Rover on your list of cars, it does cause one to wonder if you are 100% legit.

No offence, just trying to clear things up for you!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Little Zacky has now removed his occupation from his profile.

........................................................................................

Zack, il give you a full A4 sized apology if........

You post a pick of the 430 with a copy of today's sun on the inside of the widescreen.

Go on...


----------



## zack (Dec 13, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> Little Zacky has now removed his occupation from his profile.
> 
> ........................................................................................
> 
> ...


Why would i do that when i dont even get or read newspapers.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Dont get or read the paper? Does your daddy read it though son? :lol: Its about 35p, buy it and put it in the window. Infact, take a pic of the entire fleet infront of your house... it should be quite hard to find a pic on google with that exact fleet of cars in a single pic :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

zack said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Little Zacky has now removed his occupation from his profile.
> ...


Why do you think!!!!!!

Ok then print your forum name on a piece of paper with the date instead and post the piccy of that inside the window of the 430.

If you do that i will apologise, otherwise crawl back under your stone.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

For goodness sake, when are you lot going to believe me, I took this shot today with my forum name written on a white sheet of paper and hung it on the inside but the refection on the windscreen made it a bit feint - can't do anything about that I'm afraid.










:roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You naughty photoshopper! That sign clearly used to say "jampoTT"...

:roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh bugger! You sussed me. 

Graham


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Can't see why a couple of pics are out of the question (ever the optomist...).

I'd be quite proud with that collection on my drive


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I feel like such a pauper. :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Hmm - a quick look on mini 2 and turned up the same user and this thread.

http://www.mini2.com/forum/general-discussion/149390-new-car-some-help-please.html

With a picture of said Range Rover










Which also turns up for sale here (thanks Google)

here http://autos.nytimes.com/2/75/SALMF13406A218522/Land_Rover/Range_Rover/listingPhotos.aspx

So who knows...


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Ive just read the Mini thread this guy is a idiot


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Why would he be selling his range rover in america? shipped it over for the strong exchange rate? :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

prt225TT said:


> Why would he be selling his range rover in america? shipped it over for the strong exchange rate? :roll: :lol:


lmao ^^

What a tool


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Hark said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Why would he be selling his range rover in america? shipped it over for the strong exchange rate? :roll: :lol:
> ...


 :? I hope that wasn't aimed at me :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

nope


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Probably has a Merc CLS AMG too :roll:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

head_ed said:


> Probably has a Merc CLS AMG too :roll:


Oh no, far too common.

More like a *Brabus Rocket *:lol:


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

The Range Rover didn't even have a number plate on it - you don't take a number plate off just for a picture you do a naff paintshop thing like I do !

Here is my fleet of cars (you will also note my supercharged range rover in the back ground of some of the pics)









































































OK hands up I lied but those were all owned by the same person !

Here is my old fleet



















And here is my current fleet (will do "group" photo when Lotus turns up next week)





































and I get one like this on Friday










Sorry it was too early to go and buy today's News of the World and stick it on the dashboard but there are members on here who I have met and some have seen the cars :wink: :lol:

Oh and to the OP just in case it is relevent - the Q7 is horrible, had one for last 6 weeks as loan car while waiting for TT. X6 looks pig ugly and what is it all about anyway? Porsche also ugly - tried Cayenne S before I ordered mine and it did nothing for me. So it would have to be an X5 but M Sport not SE

Cheers


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

head_ed said:


> Probably has a Merc CLS AMG too :roll:


My neighbour has one

Apparently the drug dealers choice of car these days - gets me off the hook with the x5 now then :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

535dboy you missed off your Q7 :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Ive just read the Mini thread this guy is a idiot


At least he hasn't stormed off in a fit of pique yet.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Ive just read the Mini thread this guy is a idiot
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Mitty


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

* In the brief snatches of reality that punctuate Mitty's fantasies we meet well-meaning but insensitive strangers who inadvertently rob Mitty of some of his remaining dignity.*

Yeah sorry about that ...


----------

